# dwg to pdf converter



## Ken I (Dec 27, 2011)

Does anyone know a freeware (or cheap) dwg to pdf converter package.

Ken


----------



## chucketn (Dec 27, 2011)

DraftSight is a complete free CAD program that has a export to .pdf function.

-&#91;]-S-[DraftSight]]http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/?xtor=SEC-6-GOO-&#91;]-&#91;]-S-[DraftSight]

I had trouble with it on my Compaq Presario until I got the correct graphics driver.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Mainer (Dec 27, 2011)

ProgCAD Smart! 2009 is another free CAD package that will output PDF. Or get a PDF "printer" like the BullzipPDF Printer.


----------



## cwelkie (Dec 27, 2011)

Here is a link to CutePDF as a possible solution for any existing/installed software. It installs as a printer driver and outputs to a pdf file instead of a printer. They have both free and 'pro' versions.
No affiliation - just a user courtesy of a corporate IT dept.
Charlie


----------



## Mosey (Dec 27, 2011)

There is another way to get PDF's from anything, you send your file to Adobe, and they send it back as PDF. When this feature is installed, it shows up as if it were a Printer, that you print to, but is actually on Adobe's website. I believe it is free.


----------



## Mike N (Dec 27, 2011)

chucketn  said:
			
		

> DraftSight is a complete free CAD program that has a export to .pdf function.
> 
> -&#91;]-S-[DraftSight]]http://www.3ds.com/products/draftsight/download-draftsight/?xtor=SEC-6-GOO-&#91;]-&#91;]-S-[DraftSight]
> 
> ...



I downloaded DraftSight & it worked great for 30 days. I didn't want to pay for the Pro Version so Draftsight reverts back to the free version which is very de-tuned & no longer will save as a PDF file. I believe the Pro Version will cost $600. 
PS: I may have been confused with DoubleCad I downloaded both programs the same night. I un-installed both programs because I already use AutoCad LT.


----------



## Groomengineering (Dec 27, 2011)

Mike N  said:
			
		

> I downloaded DraftSight & it worked great for 30 days. I didn't want to pay for the Pro Version so Draftsight reverts back to the free version which is very de-tuned & no longer will save as a PDF file. I believe the Pro Version will cost $600



Are you sure it was DraftSight and not 3DSMax or something similar? There is no "pro" version of DraftSight that I could find, if you want 3d you have to go to SolidWorks (or CATiA  ). I've been using it for about a year and not had a problem.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## John S (Dec 27, 2011)

In Draftsight type in export > enter and follow the instructions.

Can save in many types, PDF, BMP etc

Try it.

John S.


----------



## Ken I (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys.

Charlie - CutePDF worked just fine - you just set it up as a printer and Bob's your uncle.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## arronlee (Jun 13, 2013)

Many adobe products have the function you have mentioned above, but most of them are massively overpriced. I have to working with all different kinds of PDF files every day, too.
So, I have tested many free SDKs to deal with them in my working hours. But the only thing I found is that the free versions do not contain many professional functions.
What's more, the over-professional softwares are a little complicated for the common use.
However, some free trials offer many professional but simple services instead.
So that's a good choice for common use, such as converting DWG to PDF files.
I hope it will help.


----------



## vederstein (Jun 13, 2013)

PDF Creator is a front end for the open source Ghostscript.  It, like CutePDF, installs as a printer and is free.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 13, 2013)

I use pdf architect with Alibre it prints to a file. Then you can manipulate it the basic program is fee but they want to sell odd on for a a few buck each. 
Tin


----------



## rodw (Jun 13, 2013)

Ghostscript is free and there is an addon called GSprint that works as a printer driver.

If you can save our file as a postscript file or install any postscript printer use it to and print to file to create one you can send the output (eg. the Postscript file) to Ghostscript.

I too live in the PDF space at work where we use the real deal (Adobe Acrobat Professional) and it has been years since I looked at the free and cheap tools (in fact I used to sell one I created) but maybe if you try pdf995 as it ony used to cost $9.95 See http://www.pdf995.com/


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Jun 13, 2013)

Free website I've used for other types of documents:

http://www.freepdfconvert.com/

Never tried CAD docs... I've got the capability to do that.


----------



## /// (Jun 13, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> I use pdf architect with Alibre...
> Tin


I thought Alibre came with pdf export/print? Surprised it doesn't.
It comes with the 3D pdf module, maybe that is all?

I can't test my copy as it is installed on my work laptop which has Acrobat Pro X on it too, so that has already hooked itself into everything.


----------



## Ken I (Jun 19, 2013)

Just a word on my experience with Cutewriter.

I noticed that using it to create a *.pdf and thence to *.jpg produced widely varying results in quality - it took me a while to figure it out.

When creating the *.pdf, print to suit the largest sheet size (A0) - then when you use the image select tool in Adobe, the more you magnify the image, the higher the resolution of the *.jpg.
If you simply uses an image that fits the screen, the resolution is poor.

Trying to pick the vertices (by pointing / scrolling "off-screen) for the image that's way bigger than the screen shot is a PITB but its doable.

FYI

Ken


----------



## Nana111 (Jan 12, 2014)

arronlee said:


> Many adobe products have the function you have mentioned above, but most of them are massively overpriced. I have to working with all different kinds of PDF files every day, too.
> So, I have tested many free SDKs to deal with them in my working hours. But the only thing I found is that the free versions do not contain many professional functions.
> What's more, the over-professional softwares are a little complicated for the common use.
> However, some free trials offer many professional but simple services instead.
> ...


HI there
You said that is  a good choice for common use, such as converting DWG to PDF files.I want to know that if you know there is any converter which supports to do that free.My previous converter can not do that.Thanks a lot


----------



## rodw (Jan 13, 2014)

See if you can save as postscript (.ps). Ghostscript will convert ps to pdf as they are close cousins both invented by Adobe.


----------



## evanpan (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi, nana.
I wonder does the pdf converter you mentioned above offer free trial package for users to check. How about this toolkit I mentioned above? Any suggestion will be appreciated. Thanks in advance.    



Best regards,
Pan


----------



## SmithDoor (Mar 20, 2016)

It is free from the windows store
Just use the windows pdf printer for your plotter works great

Dave




Ken I said:


> Does anyone know a freeware (or cheap) dwg to pdf converter package.
> 
> Ken


----------



## kf2qd (Mar 20, 2016)

Get a copy of PDFCreator. It is a free product. It loads as a printer driver and you select it when you go to print a drawing. It works just like a printer, select you paper size and orientation and print. It will also let you combine printouts into 1 multipage PDF.


----------

